# Lowrance Elite 7 HDi CHIRP oder Raymarine Dragonfly 6



## Sparky1337 (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden zwischen den beiden FishFindern.... 

Da man ja beim Lowrance noch nen Tiefsee Geber dazu kaufen kann wäre das ja besser wenn ich das ding mal in Norwegen nutzen will...


hier mal zu meinen ausgesuchten...

Raymarine 
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...e-Dragonfly-6-inkl-Navionics-Plus--12454.html


Lowrance
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...nce-Elite-7-HDi-CHIRP-Echolot-GPS--11706.html


was würdet ihr nehmen die schon mehr Erfahrung haben das wird mein Erstes Werden keine lust nach einem Jahr zu meckern das es doch doof ist 

Grüße


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 HDi CHIRP oder Raymarine Dragonfly 6*

Lowrance!!!


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 HDi CHIRP oder Raymarine Dragonfly 6*

Bei gleicher Displaygrösse das Raymarine. Da das Lowrance 1" größer ist, das Lowrance. 

Ich besitze das Ray in 6" es ist schon super... aber ein großer Bildschirm .....


----------



## Sparky1337 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 HDi CHIRP oder Raymarine Dragonfly 6*

Warum Lowrance nur weils größer ist? 
Da ist aber noch keine Seekarte dabei :/


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 HDi CHIRP oder Raymarine Dragonfly 6*

Bisher habe ich keine Karten benötigt. Die Wegepunkte reichen mir so.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 HDi CHIRP oder Raymarine Dragonfly 6*

du kannst mit dem das Lowrance kostenlose Karten einfügen
und eine Grundkarte ist immer im Gerät mit GPS.
Man kann auch sehr gut Tiefenkarten erstellen.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 HDi CHIRP oder Raymarine Dragonfly 6*

Ich kann wenn ich dazu komme nachher mal paar Bilder von Meinem Elite 7 machen. 
Habe Google Karten drauf und selbst erstellte Gewässerkarten.


----------



## Sparky1337 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 HDi CHIRP oder Raymarine Dragonfly 6*

Móin,

Was ist bei der Grundkarte dabei?

Keine lust die halbe Ostsee abzufahren  umd alle Tiefen zu bekommen...
grüße


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 HDi CHIRP oder Raymarine Dragonfly 6*

Kleine Anmerkung:
Dragonfly 7 hat zwei Echolot Kanäle (Chirp) einen fürs Downvision mit Leitfrequenz 350KHz und einen konventionellen (Leitfrequenz 200KHz). Für den Süßwasserbereich sehr zu empfehlen,da sowohl der Bildschirm als auch die Echodarstellungen sehr gut sind. Für den Salzwassereinsatz ist man in der Tiefe sehr beschränkt, da würde ich das Lowrance Elite 7 bevorzugen. Wer etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen kann, sollte sich das Garmin 527xs/727xs mit dem Airmar 150m Chirp Geber anschauen.


----------

